

Unicode separators in urls make sites appear down in some browsers - dlubarov
http://daniel.lubarov.com/is-facebook-down?

======
smoyer
But what gets placed into the (Firefox) URL bar is:

[http://www.facebook.com/%E2%80%A8](http://www.facebook.com/%E2%80%A8)

I'm wondering how many people would look at that and think it was fishy.

~~~
seandougall
Same with Safari. Only Chrome seems to display his way, but even then it's
just a 404 page. I still get the toolbar and notifications up top, so it's
clear that Facebook is not down.

